# Baby quilt gift



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I haven't put a whole baby quilt together in a short time for 20 years. I put the top together on a week-end, then had it professionally machine quilted with double hearts (she did fabulous, professional, perfect work). It was a gift for someone in our department that had a baby (his wife). I put a tag on the back with her name weight, height and who it was from (our department). Everyone in the department chipped in to pay for materials and the quilting. Here it is.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

That is TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful, love the fabrics...

Angie


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

Its Really Pretty


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh that is totally darling, one of the cutest baby quilts I've seen, lucky recipient!


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

*WOW! * 

That is _absolutely_ gorgeous!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Gosh, thank you, you guys.......I thought it turned out okay, not perfect...but I appreciate your positive replies. ~Feather


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I love the colors, the work is just great, it is a very beautiful quilt. It is a very nice gift.
bopeep


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Feather,
The baby quilt turned out just beautiful. 
Winona


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's gorgeous! I love the cheerful colors.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Very beautiful. Great use of color and pattern. Love it!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, that is beautiful. What a lucky baby.


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

Gorgeous. It'll sure brighten up the baby's space. I really like the fabrics you chose.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

That's beautiful - lucky lucky baby

hoggie


----------

